# HowTo StartSSL Wildcard Zertifikat erstellen und installieren



## cchris (30. Jan. 2015)

HiHo !
Da Ich alle 2 Jahre selbst Opfer der SSL Wildcard Zertifikatplage bin, hab ich mir jetzt die Zeit genommen und ein HOWTO geschrieben 
In erster Linie geht um das StartSSL Klasse 2 Zertifikat, wie man den Request erstellet, in StarCom's WebPannel mehrere WildcardDomains ins Zertifikat einbindet und das ganze in ISPConfig bei virtuellen Domains installiert.

https://cchris.org/wp/startcom-wildcard-zertifikat-fuer-ispconfig-3-erstellen/

Ich hoffe damit ist den ein oder anderen geholfen !.

Chris.


----------



## nowayback (30. Jan. 2015)

du machst dir das ganz schön kompliziert...
du kannst auch für jede domain ein separates wildcard zertifikat ausstellen lassen. Solltest du später feststellen, dass z.B. du beim csr noch sha-1 eingesetzt hast und nun aber sha-2 brauchst, musst du dein Zertifikat auch nicht revoken, sondern kannst einfach als erstes eine subdomain angeben und danach * und www. Beispiel:
Du hattest ein Zertifikat mit:
*.example.com
www.example.com
a.b.example.com
Dann fällt dir aber ein, "Mist google sieht SHA-1 nicht mehr gerne und User bekommen nur noch graues Symbol in der Leiste, ich mach das mal neu". Dann machst du einfach folgendes. Du erstellst ein Zertifikat mit:
kunden.example.com
*.example.com
www.example.com
a.b.example.com
Dann lässt du es unterzeichnen und fertig.
Ich finde diese Art und Weise eher blöd, da so die alten Zertifikate weiterhin ihre Gültigkeit haben, aber es ist nun mal StartSSL Politik und bevor ich fürs revoken zahle, nehme ich lieber ein neues Zertifikat.

CSR's kannst du auch von ISPConfig erstellen lassen, dann fällt der Kram den du auf der Shell machst auch komplett weg. Einfach im ISPConfig ein Zertifikat erstellen lassen, den erzeugten CSR von StartSSL unterschreiben lassen und ins Zertifikatfeld einfügen. Dann noch die sub.class2.server.ca.pem und ca.pem runterladen, beide mit Editor öffnen und den Inhalt ins Bundle Feld einfügen, unten "Zertifikat speichern" auswählen und Zack -> fertig.


----------



## cchris (30. Jan. 2015)

He .. Super. Hätt ich doch mal eher eine Anfrage hier stellen sollen anstatt bei StartCom rumwühlen und kopfen.
Danke


----------

